# [SOLVED] can mobile phone be connected to wifi Laptop w/o bluetooth (Acer 8730)



## DS Negi (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Tech support forum, 

I wish to buy Acer 8730 Laptop. My concern is – The laptop has wifi but does not have Bluetooth facility. Would you please let me know if I can connect my Bluetooth mobile phone (sony k750) and my other Bluetooth devices with the above said Acer 8730 cordlessly. 

Thanks for your help 

Negi
:wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: can mobile phone be connected to wifi Laptop w/o bluetooth (Acer 8730)*

Not without a bluetooth adapter.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: can mobile phone be connected to wifi Laptop w/o bluetooth (Acer 8730)*

I have a laptop and a desktop but neither have bluetooth built in.

I purchased a Belkin bluetooth dongle (adaptor) that just plugs into a USB port. It works a treat. I don't know about other makes but Belkin have at least two power levels (10 & 100 metre range I think) I have both & use them for a BT headset & Sync my pocket computer


----------



## DS Negi (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: can mobile phone be connected to wifi Laptop w/o bluetooth (Acer 8730)*

Thanks
Techsupport forums
Ebackhus, & 
DonaldG,

I found a Bluetooth adaptor in a local high street market. 

Please mark my question as solved. Thanks for the help and guidance. 

DS Negi 
:smile:


----------

